# D2 auch ohne D1?



## AssuanWall (9. März 2009)

Ja denke der Name des Themas sagt alles. Kann man Diablo2 auch ohne Diablo 1 spielen? (Ja ich weiß das das hier das Diablo 3 Forum is aber ich schreibs trotzdem hier hin^^)

MfG


----------



## Alyah (9. März 2009)

jup. brauchst nur diablo 2 und dann noch lord of destruction (falls du möchtest) - die erweiterung.


----------



## AssuanWall (9. März 2009)

ok dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (9. März 2009)

Aber wehe du hast die vor'm Anfangen nicht über die D1-Story informiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AssuanWall (9. März 2009)

ach passt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mir vllt auch noch jemand sagen wo ich das spiel möglichst günstig her krieg? und mit günstig mein ich KiK günstig!!

^^
MfG


----------



## Zeljina (9. März 2009)

Mediamarkt gibts das zusammen mit WC2 und STarcraft + BroodWar für 10 Euro. Das  ganze kanns natürlich auch bei Saturn oder jedem anderen Laden geben (auch kleinere, GameStop z.B. davon gibts 2 in Essen, was auch immer halt bei dir in der nähe so vorhanden ist). Happy Zocking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AssuanWall (9. März 2009)

oh cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10 € is ja relativ günstig


----------



## Vartez (9. März 2009)

Ich hoffe du has kein vista sonst streikt das spiel <.<


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. März 2009)

Ich hab Vista und keine Probleme.
Vista ist also nicht die Problemursache.


----------



## AssuanWall (9. März 2009)

hmmm könnte Vista denn probleme verursachen? ich hab nämlich vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numara (10. März 2009)

bei mir läufts jedenfalls nicht unter vista. 
installation ja, spielen nein!

EDIT: Aso jetzt gehts bei mir, hab mal den Diablo II Grafiktest gemacht und da kamen weitere Grafikoptionen zur Auswahl, 
         hab einfach die genommen mit 3Draw.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (10. März 2009)

Zeljina schrieb:


> Mediamarkt gibts das zusammen mit WC2 und STarcraft + BroodWar für 10 Euro. Das  ganze kanns natürlich auch bei Saturn oder jedem anderen Laden geben (auch kleinere, GameStop z.B. davon gibts 2 in Essen, was auch immer halt bei dir in der nähe so vorhanden ist). Happy Zocking
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig du redest aber von diablo 1... die box von d2 mit LOD zusammen kostet immernoch 25 euro neu

übrigens @ Thema Vista... du solltest sowieso per "gilde" spielen nicht mit DirectX. vor allem aus Performancegründen (ja es ruckelt teilweise auch auf heutigen Toprechnern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

ahso nein wie du die Gilde-Grafikschnittstelle freischaltest? guggst du http://diablo3.ingame.de/forum/showthread....threadid=887390


----------



## Hanfgurke (10. März 2009)

Die Grafikschnittstelle hat aber nicht mit einer Gilde zu tun. Das Ganze nennt sich meines Wissens nach 3dfx Glide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die D2 Box mit LoD hab ich bei uns aber schon für 15€ im Saturn gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. März 2009)

Kann natürlich auch dran liegen, dass ich im Fenstermodus spiele, da mein 22" Breitbild einfach zu groß für 800x600 ist.
Wenn ihr also Probleme mit dem Spielen von D2 habt, probiert doch einfach mal den Fenstermodus aus, vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## Delor (10. März 2009)

AssuanWall schrieb:


> hmmm könnte Vista denn probleme verursachen? ich hab nämlich vista
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst Glück haben und es funktioniert sofort fehlerfrei oder du hast pech und kriegst Probleme, ist wie Lotto^^

Was ich mit D2 unter Vista schon des öfternen erlebt hab ist, das eine MPQ Datei beim Patchvorgang beschädigt wird und nach ca 10sec spielen eine Fehlermeldung kommt. Kann man dann aber googlen und hat relativ schnell ne lösung. Meistens muss man nur eine MPQ Datei austauschen.

Andere Sache ist, das D2 die Aero Oberfläche nicht so besonders gut verträgt, ist besser wenn man die abschält solange man D2 zockt.

Ansonste kann ich nur sagen, kaufs dirs und installiers.
Wenns nicht funktioniert helfen google und die D2 Foren zu 99,9%

gruß
Intruder


----------



## Vartez (10. März 2009)

bei mir hat es instaliert gestartet schwarzer bildschirm oder ganz oben links im bildschirm son kleines schwarzes kästchien mit immer wechselnden komischen zeichen was erst weggeht nach pc neustart -.-


----------



## m0rg0th (10. März 2009)

AssuanWall schrieb:


> hmmm könnte Vista denn probleme verursachen? ich hab nämlich vista
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ich hab auf meinem Laptop (leider) auch Vista und es funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## Serafyn (10. März 2009)

Ich zocke D1 und D2 auf meinem Desktop-PC mit Vista 64b ohne Probleme. Falls man Probs hat, kann man auch einen Rechtsklick auf die Desktop-Verknüpfung machen und "Als Administrator starten" auswählen. Dann sollte es spätestens funzen.

Gruß
Sera


----------



## djmayman (10. März 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du has kein vista sonst streikt das spiel <.<





also bei mir wars so: zuerst gings auch nicht bis ich dann gegoogelt hab nach ner lösung. wenn aero an ist beim ersten start/patchen geht nichts. also aero ausmachen, starten, patchen, nen acc und dann nen char erstellen, in ein spiel einlogen. dann kann man aero wieder anmachen wenn man will.
es kann auch sein das das spiel beim login hängen bleibt dann sollte man die firewall deaktivieren oder ne ausnahme für dII machen. damit sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.
was auch noch sein kann ist: wenn man nur dII raufmacht ohne lod das es nicht geht. ich weis nicht ob es dann mit dem neuesten patch funktioniert. sonst einfach ein LOD für 12,99€ kaufen.
ich empfehle allen die probleme mit vista und/oder patchen haben, meldet euch bei blizzard an, gebt den key auf der hp ein und holt euch einen neuen key mitsamt einer neuen version von dII/LOD. das kann man beides auf der HP mittels DL herunterladen. die dortige version ist die aktuelle 1.12.
das kann man übrigens auch mit allen anderen spielen von blizz machen die nen key benötigen ausser mit WOW. wer also seine cd's verloren, zerkrazt usw. hat, aber noch nen gültigen key besizt, kann sich ne neue version holen.


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. März 2009)

Zeljina schrieb:


> Mediamarkt gibts das zusammen mit WC2 und STarcraft + BroodWar für 10 Euro. Das  ganze kanns natürlich auch bei Saturn oder jedem anderen Laden geben (auch kleinere, GameStop z.B. davon gibts 2 in Essen, was auch immer halt bei dir in der nähe so vorhanden ist). Happy Zocking
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du redest von Diablo 1 mein Freund^^

Für Diablo 2 + Addon gibt man normalerweise 20-25 Euro aus (10 für D2, 15 für LoD)
+ Kosten beim Augenarzt wegen Augenkrebs^^


----------



## HobbySoldat (10. März 2009)

Die beiden Keys (D2 + LoD) gibt es schon für 6,99 € per Internet. Muss man nur noch die CDs ausborgen oder von der Blizzard Seite downloaden, obwohl ich da eben nix finden konnte.


----------



## CorDiaz (11. März 2009)

hm, wäre mir neu das man d2 + addon legal runterladen könnte (also ohne zu zahlen). ich meine jetzt so wie wow welches man ja laden kann wenn man die keys hat. 
lasse mich gerne verbessern aber es wäre mir neu.

also wenn man bei amazon rein schaut: 
Diablo:

http://www.amazon.de/Diablo/dp/B0014GPB8A/...969&sr=8-10

ab: 0.86 €    Oo... ok, das hat mich auch gewundert

Diablo2 + addon

http://www.amazon.de/Diablo-2-Gold-BestSel...ref=pd_sim_vg_2

ab 25€


----------



## Zeljina (11. März 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Du redest von Diablo 1 mein Freund^^
> 
> Für Diablo 2 + Addon gibt man normalerweise 20-25 Euro aus (10 für D2, 15 für LoD)
> + Kosten beim Augenarzt wegen Augenkrebs^^



Ja, habs auch grade gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. März 2009)

Mit'm Glide Wrapper oder im Fenstermodus ist D2 auch so noch ganz gut zu ertragen. 
Offtopic: Eine Alternative mit hübscherer Grafik würde da Titan Quest bilden.


----------



## Miso (12. März 2009)

CorDiaz schrieb:


> hm, wäre mir neu das man d2 + addon legal runterladen könnte (also ohne zu zahlen). ich meine jetzt so wie wow welches man ja laden kann wenn man die keys hat.
> lasse mich gerne verbessern aber es wäre mir neu.



http://news.softpedia.com/news/Blizzard-Of...ion-88987.shtml

Was anderes hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. Steht zwar auch irgendwo hier im Buffed Forum, aber dort wird nicht explizit erklärt, wie das geht. Hier widerum haben sie die Vorgehensweise recht gut erklärt, wie man mit gültigem CD Key sich das Spiel dort runterladen kann.

Zitat:" Blizzard entertainment is now offering Mac and PC users the chance to back-up their library of titles by entering an existing Blizzard game CD key. As such, gamers can grab a fresh downloadable copy of their favorite Blizzard game at no extra charge."

Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klossbruehe (13. März 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Blizzard-Of...ion-88987.shtml
> 
> Was anderes hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden. Steht zwar auch irgendwo hier im Buffed Forum, aber dort wird nicht explizit erklärt, wie das geht. Hier widerum haben sie die Vorgehensweise recht gut erklärt, wie man mit gültigem CD Key sich das Spiel dort runterladen kann.
> 
> ...



Einfach einen Account im Blizzardstore (http://www.blizzard.com/store/) machen - dafür muss man keine Rechnungsdaten oder so etwas angeben - und dann die Codes hinzufügen; danach kann man das Spiel legal runterladen.


----------

